# MAJ et connexion iTunes Store impossibles



## Peet (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, on vient de m'offrir l'Apple TV, mais je rencontre un problème assez surprenant. Il m'est impossible de faire la mise à jour (alors qu'elle m'est proposée). Elle plante à l'étape 1 au 3/4 du chargement.

Je n'arrive pas à connecter mon compte iTunes Store. "Connexion impossible, veuillez recommencer ultérieurement."

La version du système est nommée 6.1 alors que les informations que je trouve sur internet ne parle que de la 5.2.1. 

Pour le reste elle fonctionne mais je passe à côté de ses meilleures possibilités. Merci de votre aide.


----------

